# Coldest temp you have snowboarded in?



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I live in Banff and as I was coming to work this morning and I wondered if anyone rides in super cool temps like we do here. I saw people waiting to go to Lake Louise on the bus and it was -33! (-28F)

The coldest I have ridden in was -28. (-18F)Its was pretty shit. Board was sticking to the snow and I nearly froze my ass off!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Something in the area of -15C.

It kinda sucked fo all the reasons you mentioned, but mostly because it was windy as hell and this was in Tremblant so it was pure ice everywhere.

Sucked, but a day on the mountain beats a day at work, any day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The biggest problem with the super cold temps is your board sticking to it. Finding a wax designed for that is far and few between. Most shops around here just don't seem to stock it.


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

about -20F to -25F. It actually wasnt that bad. all I was wearing were my shell pants and big puffy jacket, beanie, and goggles. Id do it again anyday. Not too sure if I want to ride in -15C though


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

i've only rode in temps around 0...i cant imagine riding in much colder than that, i dont see myself having fun in those temps


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I've done a -28 and a -32 once. When you have the trip planned and you've driven the 6 hrs, you really just have to go out and do it. A shitty day on the mountain is still better than a great day at work


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Dano said:


> I've done a -28 and a -32 once. When you have the trip planned and you've driven the 6 hrs, you really just have to go out and do it. A shitty day on the mountain is still better than a great day at work


absolutely right:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

racerstf said:


> about -20F to -25F. It actually wasnt that bad. all I was wearing were my shell pants and big puffy jacket, beanie, and goggles. Id do it again anyday. Not too sure if I want to ride in -15C though


-15C is actually +5F which is a bit warmer than the -20F to -25F that you've been in before...

Just saying....

-- Matt


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Right aroudn -20F for me. It was cold for sure, but to me, once you get down to single digits or so, it's just plain cold. I can't really tell much of a difference between 5 and -20 when dressed properly. Now throw in some wind, then you're talking. I'll take -20 and calm over 5 and windy any day.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

-2 with -18 windchill. It was cold at first but after about 15 minutes I got used to it and and as long as I kept moving I was fine. The worst part was going back up on the chair towards the top where the wind was gusting overtop the ridge it was like needles on my skin.

I would definitely do it again, just be more prepared with a few more layers of thermals & some heavier gloves with goretex.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

not sure how cold it got, but the high for the day was -10.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

About -30C for me as well.

Really didn't find it that bad. Had glove and toe warmers in, layered up like crazy and didn't notice it much at all.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Last season I went on a day that was -17F at the top...with windchill, temps were -60F. It sucked. Would take 1 run and go into the warming hut.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

-10F

damn that was cold....


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Right around -25 F; I fell and cracked my goggle lens which sucked but it really isn't too bad as long as you dress properly.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

When I lived in Winter Park we had a stretch of 45 days below 0. The worst was one day I went outside to go to work and the car wouldn't start. It was -2x and -45 with wind chill. No one on my road could start their car, even those with block heaters, so we all headed out as a pack to hitchhike into town. (I lived in Tabernash on the Fire Dept. road if anyone's familiar)


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

About -10F with a windchill of a little colder.


----------



## Pudg3 (Feb 20, 2009)

-20 with windchill of -35 at whistler peak last season


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

-26F at the summit of Jay Peak. Going up The Flyer that day was fucking frrrriiiiggggggid!!!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

-38C 3 years ago at Tremblant....windchill at the summit was -50 something.

Only did 3 runs. Frostbite on a bit of exposed face on the first run, an hour in the summit lodge. Frostbite on my thighs thru my pants, double technical fleece and base layer after the second run, another hour in the lodge. One more run to get to the base and no way I was going back up.

They refunded our tickets.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

it was -35 with wind chill in Revelstoke today, I think my toes are still blue


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

-46. damn that was cold.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

-35c. -48 w/ windchill. Fuck yeah Powder King! 

I wore two sets of baselayers and 2 thick sweaters, one cotton one wool. bellaclava, toque, thick gloves, two pairs of socks. and hot shots in the boots and gloves. The 2.5ft of fresh powder was worth it the extreme cold.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

-20 to -25F range for me.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

with the wind chill the coldest was -46*C (-50.8*f) (at the base), the actual temp was -36*C (-32.8*f). It wasn't actually that bad as long as everything was covered.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

The coldest i've ever snowboarded in was at Blackjack in the UP. Actual temp was -35F, with the windchill at a standstill it was -50F. Dunno what the temp i felt as i was moving was but my god that was cold.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

it was like -20. -35 or -40 with windchill 

we got 2 days off of school for some reason. but im not gonna complain i snowboarded all day both of those days. 

as long as you dress for it i wasnt really cold at all


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

-30C and -40C with windchill. It was so damn cold one of the buckles on the cars roof rack broke while we were on the highway and the roof rack with all 4 boards mounted went flying off. Luckily it was really late and we were able to salvage everything.


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

mstudley said:


> -15C is actually +5F which is a bit warmer than the -20F to -25F that you've been in before...
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> -- Matt


haha glad someone caught that. I wrote that way too early in the morning for me...


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Not as cold a some of you guys but here we get -10 F plus whatever wind chill. Still pretty cold. One time I sniffed and my nose froze shut and I could not get it to open


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Eh about -5 or 0 or so.. that was definitely an experience.. I had about 4 or 5 layers on.. so it was bearable


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

It was about -5 degrees up at meadows once one day, and has we were ridding up the lift, right as we crested this ridge on the highest point, they had to stop the lift do to a severe wind gust up to 40 miles and hour. You do the math. IT WAS FREAKING COLD. We where stuck their for 20 mins.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

It was -6F for me, wasnt that bad with layers on, just got pretty cold on the lifts with the windblowing like crazy.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Pudg3 said:


> -20 with windchill of -35 at whistler peak last season


Same place, same season, pre-Christmas. -25C with a windchill of -38C. Icy. Ice crystals on the inside of googles, cardboard-like gloves ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

-30. I love snowboarding so it doesnt matter what temperature it is. The board was sticking a bit at least it wasnt wet.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

-17 F with a -25 F windchill.

I remember it vividly because it was displayed in 20 foot numbers on the side of a barn back at Paoli Peaks in Indy. My wife made 2 runs and went inside. I spent 6 hours out there. Personally, I don't get cold easily so I only found it mildly annoying that my fingers barely moved.

I'll take negative temps over anything above 80 any day. I HATE hot weather.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

After a while, it didn't matter how cold it got, I couldn't feel anything anyway. 

Cold is cold. Like Flick said, it's better than hot.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't know but it has been cold enough to freeze my booger's inside my nose....little tricky to breathe but overall they truly are the best days....snow is great and only the die-hards are out....


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

-35F at Jay Peak in the mid 90's. The only thing missing was the tauntaun.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh you babies 
How about -40?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I wasn't riding, but I got into my car the other morning in Edmonton, and it was apparently the 2nd coldest city in the world at -54. Some city in Siberia was colder. . .


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Saturday was weird, it was very cold at the base of Sunshine, but felt a lot warmer up top. The boards were sticking a bit though... could have been the crappy all-weatehr wax I used last time.

I've snowboarded in ~-20C... as long as exposed skin is covered, it's fine.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Well I wasn't riding, but I got into my car the other morning in Edmonton, and it was apparently the 2nd coldest city in the world at -54. Some city in Siberia was colder. . .


Edmonton and Siberia I can see the resemblance! :cheeky4::cheeky4:

I heard that. Crazy shit. It was -36 here yesterday and tomorrow its going to be around zero. Massive change in a short time!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know the actual temp, all they were saying was the wind chill was -50F.

That was rough, my ear hurt for a few days.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

thats collllllllld :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

-20 in Jackson Hole. Freezing your eyelashes.








This guy was hurting from expossed skin, I was not.
(Corbets in the background)


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i live in MN its not fair 
almost no snow
LOTS OF COLD!
we got to skip school cause it was too cold =]


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

They do not open SKI LAND when its -33 . you would freeze to the lift. Anyway i've snowbaorded at -55f in fairbanks and its great for doing super steep lines 
because you can keep from going to fast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

If you look closely to the pic of Snowolf in alaska on mount alyeska, notice that the mountain to the left of his head is the mountain thats in my Avitar


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

The coldest this season so far has been Wolfcreek a few weeks back.
Snowing with below zero temps & 30 MPH winds gusting to 50 MPH, no idea the exact temp was but it was one of those days were you can't have any exposed skin.

I've been at Winterpark/Marry Jane with -20F temps more then once.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Once was in -33F with wind chills quite a bit lower....That was no fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Coldest I have ever ridden in was probably about 7*F wind chill about 5 below. Not that bad except it was high 20s low 30s when I got to the hill and was only dressed for mid to low 20s not knowing the temp would drop that low. I was freezing, but had a nice relaxing solo night on the hill. I was still cold after the 2 hour drive back to campus with the heat on full blast. I'm going to be smart and keep extra layers in the car just in case now.

Lucky for me living in the midwest it doesn't usually get super cold, but our "mountain" is tiny as hell and snow sucks usually


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

- 25 f. Current rule: Below 10f... better be deep shit or its couchtime.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Around -35c, which is like -30f...

It wasn't even fun :thumbsdown::dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

-46C in Edmonton.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

I snowboarded in -35 in Saskatchewan. To be honest, I only felt the cold when I was standing still and not moving or boarding.

Don't forget that when your going down the hill at 30mph, you get your own personal windchill of -10 degrees plus


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

-26 in france a little place called arudy. it was my first ever snowboard trip. uber cold. the water in my bottle was frozen by the end of the day. but was dressed for the occasion and enjoyed even if it was pure ICE. day on he mountain is better than a day anywhere else


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

-26 C is the coldest for me. I like it around -5 the best. It's not cold, and the snow is not melting.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hahaha I feel so fortunate to have my coldest riding experience around 12 degrees F. Thats about the coldest it gets here except for the rare couple of days that it gets close to 0F.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Coldest so far is +20F at night. Pussy I know but I'm still new at this. If leave the resort at midnight tonight it will then be around +10F


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

new coldest; -24 celcius, 31st dec 09


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Around 15F


----------



## boardanddestroy (Dec 6, 2009)

-30 F in Michigan


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

boardanddestroy said:


> -30 F in Michigan


+1

10char


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

zero degrees with severe wind chill and (duh) heavy wind. liners in my snowpants, and sweatshirt under my jacket, hat under my helmet, and facemask held with my goggles on the bridge of my nose and around. 

I was warm to be quite honest. Too much wind though, which made you feel as though you were traveling a good 20 on the flats where you were stationary waitin for your brother side slippin an ice patch


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

xxfinnellxx said:


> zero degrees with severe wind chill and (duh) heavy wind. liners in my snowpants, and sweatshirt under my jacket, hat under my helmet, and facemask held with my goggles on the bridge of my nose and around.
> 
> I was warm to be quite honest. Too much wind though, which made you feel as though you were traveling a good 20 on the flats where you were stationary waitin for your brother side slippin an ice patch


if we are taking windchill into the equation, probably around -30 to -40


----------

